# Wolf Shaft Grinder



## Rhyolith (3 Dec 2018)

I had come to think that the car boots in Wales were pretty rubbish compared to those in the south east, but now this has made me question that! 



Wolf Shaft Grinder by Rhyolith, on Flickr

These are gold dust, with barely any appearing online in any form (that I have found), I thought I'd be lucky to even see one on eBay, let alone afford it! Then this turns up for £15 at my local car boot here in North Wales :shock: I have wanted one for cleaning things mainly, they seem ideal for power brushing awkward shapes. 

Its from the same era as my belt sander (wolf-locomotive-belt-sander-t109555.html), also appearing in my 1959 wolf caterlog. 


Shaft Grinder by Rhyolith, on Flickr

Its in pretty good nick and fired up when I replaced the old round pinned socket it still had... every chance thats the first time it has in a very long time I think! 



Wolf Shaft Grinder by Rhyolith, on Flickr


Wolf Shaft Grinder by Rhyolith, on Flickr

Will lightly document my restoration, which will likely only involve dismantling, cleaning and re-lubicrating.


----------



## Keith 66 (4 Dec 2018)

You will need to check the wiring carefully, by now the rubber insulation in its lead & internal wiring will highly likely be like crumbly cheese & need replacing before it kills you.
Just checked over a similar vintage kango i was given, it was an absolute death trap. Even the armature was corroded to the point i had to scrap it.


----------



## Rhyolith (4 Dec 2018)

Keith 66":1stlg4js said:


> You will need to check the wiring carefully, by now the rubber insulation in its lead & internal wiring will highly likely be like crumbly cheese & need replacing before it kills you.
> Just checked over a similar vintage kango i was given, it was an absolute death trap. Even the armature was corroded to the point i had to scrap it.


I rarely find this is a problem with wolf stuff as the original build quality was so high. I have had it several times where they still look like new inside despite have a destinctly abused look outside. 

This will have its earth checked and brushed replaced as necessary, I don’t have the knowledge or equipment to do anything else. 

I actaully own more powertools from before 1960 than after now, despite this they only powertool that ever bit me was made of plastic.

For those interested in powertool safety with old stuff, there was this thread: how-dangerous-are-metal-bodied-powertools-t112466.html


----------



## Rhyolith (4 Dec 2018)

Nearly finished cleaning. The back of the motor is being stubborn and I have been unable to set it off so far; think its just being held on by the usual filth. 



DSC_2655 by Rhyolith, on Flickr

The front half with the gearbox etc. came off nicely, the usual wolf quality everywhere with 'unnecessarily' large bearings and thick metal gears! All these have had a paraffin bath.



DSC_2660 by Rhyolith, on Flickr


DSC_2662 by Rhyolith, on Flickr


DSC_2661 by Rhyolith, on Flickr

Got the shaft to short out, probably just going to wire wheel it... though the holder is also being stubborn... i'd like to get at the bearings in there. 



DSC_2666 by Rhyolith, on Flickr


----------



## ED65 (5 Dec 2018)

Congrats on another great find Rhyolith!


----------



## Rhyolith (8 Dec 2018)

Finally got the back off! Did it by putting the motor in the vice (the end that i wanted off) and levering it upward with a crowbar on via the stand, took a fair bit of force!



DSC_2671 by Rhyolith, on Flickr

Couldn't see anything wrong with the wiring and the the earth is there nicely attached, so left that lot alone. The Brushes look barely used, don't think this has had much use at all. 

With that I just re-lubed the bearing with grease and put the cover back. 



DSC_2677 by Rhyolith, on Flickr


DSC_2678 by Rhyolith, on Flickr

Next the gearbox went back on and was pumped full of grease. 



DSC_2679 by Rhyolith, on Flickr

The whole motor part fully ressembled.



DSC_2681 by Rhyolith, on Flickr

Gave it a test run. Usually I find these things take a few runs with no load before they rev at full speed after being cleaned, think this as all the lub softens up and bearings setting down. It turns nicely now. 



DSC_2683 by Rhyolith, on Flickr

With that I just paraffined bathed the rest of the bits (mainly the red stand). I had already power brushed the shaft in a wire wheel. 

And its done!



Wolf 1950-60s Shaft Grinder by Rhyolith, on Flickr


DSC_2693 by Rhyolith, on Flickr


DSC_2697 by Rhyolith, on Flickr


----------



## Robbo3 (9 Dec 2018)

Thanks, very interesting.
I often wonder how you manage to take photos without getting muck all over the camera or phone.


----------



## Rhyolith (9 Dec 2018)

Robbo3":1hv3izaf said:


> Thanks, very interesting.
> I often wonder how you manage to take photos without getting muck all over the camera or phone.


A lot of the time I don’t. Though have been more careful recently due to new camera. Usually I have my camera on a tripod out the way and bring it over for pictures (its dark enough to need it anyway for long shutters).


----------



## AES (9 Dec 2018)

VERY nice job Ryolith, and IMO anyway, well worth doing. Even if you're only a teenager (which, sorry, but I doubt!) you now have a tool that will last your lifetime, and on into your kids' life time too!

Like you I really appreciate some of these old tools - for once in a while the old saying about "they don't make 'em like they used to" really is true.

There was a Swiss company local to where my wife grew up who made electric drills, etc, to a similar high-quality standard (I forget the name, they don't exist now). Before my FiL retired then died, he owned the local Peugeot distributor just outside Zurich and when he died I inherited some of his old tools, including a 2 speed drill from said company.

It's very similar to Wolf, being metal body, 2 speed gears in metal, and complete with a little add-on right angle gear box with separate drive shaft you insert into the (keyed) chuck. It's as heavy as hell but it's got LOADS of torque and like your jobbie, it'll last (another) lifetime. When I got it I checked the brushes and the cable (all OK) and just cleaned it off with an oily rag, re-greased the gearbox and motor bearings (it wasn't as far gone as yours) and now "Bob's yer Uncle".

Love it.


----------

